# Gold and Blue gouramis



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

because my blue female gourami died on the weekend, my fiance surid me and bought me 2 new female gold gouramis, the only thing is that, will they breed and what will happen, ill get pix soon


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

this is my blue gourami with the gold










and this is the other gold


----------

